# Camo Options For K & K Archery products



## kkrueger (Oct 11, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are pics of the camo choices for all K & K Archery bows and the Stingray Stabilizers. We also offer the Bonehead camo for the stabilizers.
> 
> 1) God's Country Early season
> 2) God's Country Late season
> ...


I like the Next Vista...happy I ordered it.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I like some green in my camo, that's why I chose the God's Country Early.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

G1 is sweet...like I said.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Kevin - can you get a better pic of the GC Late... I thought it had a little more orange in it???


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

2xR said:


> Hey Kevin - can you get a better pic of the GC Late... I thought it had a little more orange in it???


Man are you pushing the limits of my photography talents!!!! LOL

Yea I'll take another one.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry brother, but it looks the same as the GC Early... I am a pain in the arse, I know!!!


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Karbon said:


> G1 is sweet...like I said.


I agree !!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

2xR said:


> Sorry brother, but it looks the same as the GC Early... I am a pain in the arse, I know!!!


The late doesn't have any Green really, the early is mostly green, did I put the wrong camo by the wrong number? Let me check, "I'll be back" as Arnold would say!!!


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The late doesn't have any Green really, the early is mostly green, did I put the wrong camo by the wrong number? Let me check, "I'll be back" as Arnold would say!!!


No it is right.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Still liking #6 - Predator Deception Brown


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Still kinda diggin the King's


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

2xR said:


> Sorry brother, but it looks the same as the GC Early... I am a pain in the arse, I know!!!


You may need to see if Lasik will help!!! J/K

I will post another picture, the only difference is the early has green and the late has orange leaves. Same exact pattern though.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Man the GC early season looks good... But Karbon is right the Next G1 looks really good....if I am looking at the right picture...
This is the G1 micro right?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Have to agree with Karbon.. The G1 looks real good on the small parts like limbs.

BD


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Can we make G1 a standard choice as well ????


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

bowtech dually said:


> Can we make G1 a standard choice as well ????


x2. That would be great!


----------



## kkrueger (Oct 11, 2008)

The G1 does look nice. Can't wait to see the complete bow.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bowtech dually said:


> Can we make G1 a standard choice as well ????


I agree, looks great!


----------



## kkrueger (Oct 11, 2008)

bowtech dually said:


> Can we make G1 a standard choice as well ????


I'm guessing the dipper (Mike) has to pay more $$$ to use the G1. Everyone involved needs to make a little $$$.

Kyle


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

That Next G1 does look pretty good on the limbs, etc. I was going to get Predator, but might have to switch??I had ordered black with plans to have it custom dipped in Fall Grey, but like the fact that Kevin will assemble and make sure "things" are right before shipping.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

A comparison of God's Country Early and Late season.

Another picture of King's Mountain Shadow.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A comparison of God's Country Early and Late season.
> 
> Another picture of King's Mountain Shadow.


kevin can you do a side by side in the same picture of GC early season, G1 and Vista?


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

StrictBaptist said:


> kevin can you do a side by side in the same picture of GC early season, G1 and Vista?


That's my top 3 too!


----------



## Twsted (Sep 22, 2010)

When will we see a riser?
Some tough choices here so far!...thxs


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the g1 limbs should be dipped the other direction in the camo pattern like the stabilizer is.


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

kkrueger said:


> I'm guessing the dipper (Mike) has to pay more $$$ to use the G1. Everyone involved needs to make a little $$$.
> 
> Kyle


No all of the films chosen cost me the same!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I was really hoping predator would have been on limbs seeing how I want black riser/camo limbs.


----------



## kkrueger (Oct 11, 2008)

Oregon HG said:


> No all of the films chosen cost me the same!


Thanks Mike. You did a great job on the dipping.

Kyle


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I was really hoping predator would have been on limbs seeing how I want black riser/camo limbs.


 Check out the SA website. They use that and have pics.


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I was really hoping predator would have been on limbs seeing how I want black riser/camo limbs.


Ya Kevin decided not to have any Predator limbs dipped since most have already seen it on a split limb!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

No choice problems for me, my vindicator is coming in black. I hate being conflicted, so I always order black. I have an infinity dipped in reaper and it is a sweet look Ii may have to send my Vindicator out.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't seen it split limbs or I wouldn't have asked. I cannot find a quality picture of it on SA's website on a split limb either. 

I'll just stick with all black. K.i.s.s.


----------



## TTNuge (Aug 21, 2009)

G1 will be my choice as well if Reaper Buck isn't available in time.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

heck I like them all..but the G1 is looking pretty dang good.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

So is early season still the only standard option for camo?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

link06 said:


> So is early season still the only standard option for camo?


Yes, there will only be ONE standard camo, God's Country Early season.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Twsted said:


> When will we see a riser?
> Some tough choices here so far!...thxs


When it's finished and dipped or powder coated in Black, don't know an exact time frame, and don't want to post a MAYBE time!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

They all look really good, but im still a little partial to the GC early, glad I ordered mine with it.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

They all look good. Plus, I don't think the critters are gonna care which pattern we use. LOL!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Bowbuster123 said:


> Still liking #6 - Predator Deception Brown


X2....Glad I have the Predator ordered


----------



## waterfowler24 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liking the G1 camo, good pick Karbon!


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, there will only be ONE standard camo, God's Country Early season.


I feel like you made the best decision after seeing all the pics. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A comparison of God's Country Early and Late season.
> 
> Another picture of King's Mountain Shadow.



Thanx Kevin. PERFECT - Darn it man... GC LS or Kings Mountain Shadow??????????? Kevin, I'll let you decide for me!


----------



## Mxracer532 (Apr 6, 2006)

To be completely honest i am not a fan of incorporating religion into company (type) things. I just think the little fish in the middle of my camo would drive me NUTZ!!!!!! Good thing Kevin and Kate are such awesome people and understand different strokes for different folks. With that being said preditor and kings are my fav.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

King's is rockin...


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Karbon said:


> G1 is sweet...like I said.


Someone had to talk you back into it and like we thought the best.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

DOAGuide said:


> They all look good. Plus, I don't think the critters are gonna care which pattern we use. LOL!


I interviewed 6 different deer today and they all said "what is camo?" :dontknow: I then explained to them, humans have this fascination about it and think some camos will fool you guys. They weren't impressed.


----------



## waterfowler24 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I interviewed 6 deer this evening and they said if your going to shoot me, shoot me with a bad azz rig. These deer are very materialistic though...


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

2xR said:


> Thanx Kevin. PERFECT - Darn it man... GC LS or Kings Mountain Shadow??????????? Kevin, I'll let you decide for me!


Why don't you flip a coin and let me know!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

waterfowler24 said:


> Well I interviewed 6 deer this evening and they said if your going to shoot me, shoot me with a bad azz rig. These deer are very materialistic though...


Well, if I interviewed 6 deer this evening, our freezer would be over flowing with deer meat!!!!


----------



## cerec_cat (Mar 28, 2008)

nice to have choices


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that g1 the same as this?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=918913&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1287517103


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Glad I picked Kings Mountain Shadow *but, I sure wish the samples were on new K&K risers.* :wink:


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> Glad I picked Kings Mountain Shadow *but, I sure wish the samples were on new K&K risers.* :wink:


Well once Kevin gets the final cut of Risers in there will be no samples on a riser, they will be sellable product!!!


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Or this?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=918829&d=1283788820
The camo doesn't look the same to me?


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> Or this?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=918829&d=1283788820
> The camo doesn't look the same to me?


It is different but the same! What you are seeing is Next G1, which has been discontinued and replaced with Next G1 Micro which is made for dipping smaller parts!


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Oregon HG said:


> It is different but the same! What you are seeing is Next G1, which has been discontinued and replaced with Next G1 Micro which is made for dipping smaller parts!


If you look closely in some of the old elite pics it says next g1 and has microprint under that, just like this pattern.
Check out this pic, it says next microprint.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=900999&d=1284934593


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Quick observation....the new K&K bows will have split limbs....lol....DUH !!!!!!!!!! Seems most bows have gone split limb since PSE did so well with the speed aspect out of the X-Force.

As for me I like all those camo options,,,they really do look clean and not cluttered...however I would still want my Vengeance all black,,,flat black. Thanks for the posting Kevin.


BTW are there any options for strings ,,,,colors and makers ???


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Kevin, are the limbs shorter than the ones you used with the strother bows? Could just be the pics, but they look slimmer and shorter to me. Which honestly, I like.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Cant wait to get these bows in stock


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> If you look closely in some of the old elite pics it says next g1 and has microprint under that, just like this pattern.
> Check out this pic, it says next microprint.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=900999&d=1284934593


Looking at those limbs that you pictured I see the Microprint. I will have to compare it to the film I have in stock and see. It looks bigger than mine......from the picture atleast


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> BTW are there any options for strings ,,,,colors and makers ???



Pro-Line is making the strings. Colors will be coming. Kevin was waiting on the samples I just did to see what looks good with what camo!


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> If you look closely in some of the old elite pics it says next g1 and has microprint under that, just like this pattern.
> Check out this pic, it says next microprint.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=900999&d=1284934593


Looking at the Pic of both sets of limbs there is definitely a difference! Look at the distance between the words NEXT and MicroPrint! They must have done some revisions since the Elite years!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

The different camo's are really all about looking good walking out of the woods empty handed!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Oregon HG said:


> Looking at those limbs that you pictured I see the Microprint. I will have to compare it to the film I have in stock and see. It looks bigger than mine......from the picture atleast


Mike, stick with the film you have because the g1 microprint kevin posted from u look awesome!


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Oregon HG said:


> They must have done some revisions since the Elite years!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Well then Thats what I will go with and not worry about looking into why the change!!!


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Why don't you flip a coin and let me know!!!!




Just give him the King's. I flipped a coin for both of you.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I didnt care for the Gods Country early season, but now that I see it on something, I like it. Since Reaper Buck will not be here, I'm going to have to change.


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

kkrueger said:


> I like the Next Vista...happy I ordered it.


I like that one aswell, but i think im changing to all black. Choosing camo on a bow is giving me a headache.


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

We got 6 inches of snow Friday/Sat. Winter is here, might as well get into January ... Looking forward to my black K & K...


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooo I'm liking the Kings Mountain Shadow!!


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Mxracer532 said:


> I just think the little fish in the middle of my camo would drive me NUTZ!!!!!!


When is the last time you actually looked at the camo on your bow? In the last 4 years I have probably actually looked at mine maybe twice.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Mys2kal said:


> Or this?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=918829&d=1283788820
> The camo doesn't look the same to me?


That's G1!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

GotaLuvThosPens said:


> ooooo I'm liking the Kings Mountain Shadow!!


I thought you were going to be warm.....Are you going for *"WARM & HAPPY"* both??!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

cordini said:


> X2....Glad I have the Predator ordered


+3...


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> When is the last time you actually looked at the camo on your bow? In the last 4 years I have probably actually looked at mine maybe twice.


You are offending my bows camo. I caress mine and keep it on the pillow next to mine. Its a nice camo that has not hurt anyone. He really didn't mean it, its ok.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

5MilesBack said:


> When is the last time you actually looked at the camo on your bow? In the last 4 years I have probably actually looked at mine maybe twice.


Hmmm.... Wife said the exact same thing a few years ago, now she can't put her bow down. LOL


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

I have not owned a camo bow myself in over 5 years.. if I bought a camo, it got done in black. And I own just about EVERY bow that comes out every year from Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, bowtech, elite, strother... always black.

I think everyone should help me pick which camo to put on my K&K bow.....?? Lol.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Oregon HG said:


> Pro-Line is making the strings. Colors will be coming. Kevin was waiting on the samples I just did to see what looks good with what camo!


Thanks for the reply bro....If I get a flat black vengeance,,,wonder what other color might be from the company name or other factory things on it...i was thinking of all black bow with a red and black string with halo serving.8125 and 452x combo like how winners choice does 'em.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Thanks for the reply bro....If I get a flat black vengeance,,,wonder what other color might be from the company name or other factory things on it...i was thinking of all black bow with a red and black string with halo serving.8125 and 452x combo like how winners choice does 'em.


Why would you want to slow the bow down and have stretching problems with the 8125 material????

You WILL lose speed with 8125, I have tested these several times with these cams, 24 strands of 452X is the fastest and has the less amount of stretch/creep.

The name on the limb will be white, I want it to show up for ALL the world to see. 

And before anyone says "Oh no, the deer will see the white lettering" the letters are 1/2"x 2" you may want to stop moving around and SIT still when you hunt. They will see your big butt moving a long time before they read the name on the bow limb!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!! 

The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.

At least to me they do!!!!

They go very well with the camp options.

We will include a coupon when we ship your bow, that will allow you to order a custom set from Joe @ Proline. You can then change the colors if you want or have a back up set made. The coupon will allow you to purchase a set for $45.00 straight from Joe @ Proline.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> 
> ...


Holy good idea batman! Lol


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!:thumbs_up


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Why would you want to slow the bow down and have stretching problems with the 8125 material????
> 
> You WILL lose speed with 8125, I have tested these several times with these cams, 24 strands of 452X is the fastest and has the less amount of stretch/creep.
> 
> ...


I figured you would have went with a darker color to contrast all the lighter camo's!?


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Why would you want to slow the bow down and have stretching problems with the 8125 material????
> 
> You WILL lose speed with 8125, I have tested these several times with these cams, 24 strands of 452X is the fastest and has the less amount of stretch/creep.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

That is so unfair to the deers, I hereby motion that every K & K bow most be sold with reading glasses for the deers, such that before they meet their demise, everyone of them can see the white letter logo.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.


Ok, I know nothing about string making, but doesn't having 3 colors for the harness make it more difficult to evenly split the strands for the harness? Does it even matter how they are split? I'm just thinking about the trouble at times with splitting a string for the peep and having a different pull on it depending on where the string is split in regards to the strands.:noidea:


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> 
> ...


You are the man and this IS the company!!!!
Now... Why the heck isn't it January already!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

everything sounds like it"s coming together


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

You mentioned that the bonehead will be available for the stabilizers.. is it not an option for the bow as well?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

All colors looking very good, gives everyone choices for their own areas and preferences.... mighta missed it, but who's doing matching sights and quivers, anyone? Would be great to get all items in the same camo options.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> All colors looking very good, gives everyone choices for their own areas and preferences.... mighta missed it, but who's doing matching sights and quivers, anyone? Would be great to get all items in the same camo options.


I just get mine lined up, take them apart & ship them to Mike.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

K & K will offer the Stingray Stabilizers in matching camo.

Will try and see about some quivers.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, yeah....I already have that lined up. I like my 2-peice Fuse Satori, so if I keep the SR I will need to get another one done in Predator by Mike. Same with my Armortech sight.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> Ok, I know nothing about string making, but doesn't having 3 colors for the harness make it more difficult to evenly split the strands for the harness? Does it even matter how they are split? I'm just thinking about the trouble at times with splitting a string for the peep and having a different pull on it depending on where the string is split in regards to the strands.:noidea:


We will have every string separated in the approximate area of the peep, so they are perfectly separated for everyone.

Also, as Kevin has stated, each bow will have a coupon for a set of strings for only $45.
This is to ensure that each and every customer, can truly get what they want for their bows, and he is making sure of that. If you want certain colors, you don't have to pay retail. You pay only a fraction.
Extra set, custom colors...Options, Options!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> 
> ...


Kevin! Those do look great!!

BUT, you made me loose a bet here... We all put in $5 on the color choice.. Miss Amanda won.. LOL.

I think everyone will be impressed with the color choice, look great.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i realy like that king shadow


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

*ProLine* said:


> We will have every string separated in the approximate area of the peep, so they are perfectly separated for everyone.


I was asking about the harness in 3 colors and separating the strands for that. Is there a scientific way to separate those and have equal tension on both sides? Or does it even matter? Separate them and then adjust each side with twists?


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> I was asking about the harness in 3 colors and separating the strands for that. Is there a scientific way to separate those and have equal tension on both sides? Or does it even matter? Separate them and then adjust each side with twists?


24 strands of 452X divided by 2, equals 12 strands per side.:set1_thinking:
3 colors = 8 strands per color, 2 full colors containing 8 strands plus 4 strands of remaining color on either side.


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Bowbuster123 said:


> 24 strands of 452X divided by 2, equals 12 strands per side.:set1_thinking:
> 3 colors = 8 strands per color, 2 full colors containing 8 strands plus 4 strands of remaining color on either side.


Phhh...You and your math! :banana:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bowbuster123 said:


> 24 strands of 452X divided by 2, equals 12 strands per side.:set1_thinking:
> 3 colors = 8 strands per color, 2 full colors containing 8 strands plus 4 strands of remaining color on either side.


You are a sharp one!!! J/K LOL

Yes that is exactly how it works.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Kevin! Those do look great!!
> 
> BUT, you made me loose a bet here... We all put in $5 on the color choice.. Miss Amanda won.. LOL.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Miss Amanda must have a eye for what looks good. 

The colors look very good with the camo. They kinda blend in but yet they kinda catch your eye!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Just 1 More said:


> You mentioned that the bonehead will be available for the stabilizers.. is it not an option for the bow as well?


ANyone know???


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just 1 More said:


> ANyone know???


Bonehead is not an option for the bow, we are doing to stabilizers since Athens Staff shooters have their bows in that camo.

Dipping a stabs tube is much easier and cheaper to track and inventory than dipping bows in a million patterns.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Miss Amanda must have a eye for what looks good.
> 
> The colors look very good with the camo. They kinda blend in but yet they kinda catch your eye!!!


camo options truly ROCK...

*** so how bout' a sneek peek of them 3 colored strings...


----------



## RayneStorm (Jun 29, 2007)

Kevin said that they look good to him, so It has to be LSU colors, ha ha ha!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Miss Amanda must have a eye for what looks good.
> 
> The colors look very good with the camo. They kinda blend in but yet they kinda catch your eye!!!


Well for those that don't know who Miss Amanda is, She chose me  LOL 
My lovely Lady of over 5 years, but still a "MISS" ha ha ha


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

RayneStorm said:


> Kevin said that they look good to him, so It has to be LSU colors, ha ha ha!


Hope not. We'd never be able to shoot a deer with those!


----------



## achiro (Jan 26, 2009)

Mys2kal said:


> Hope not. We'd never be able to shoot a deer with those!


You would but it would be the last second of the last night of season, you would miss but the deer would kill itself by falling on the arrow.


----------



## angelman7 (Aug 11, 2009)

Would be nice to see BoneHead camo and BoneHead Web as options for the bows.


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Mys2kal said:


> Hope not. We'd never be able to shoot a deer with those!


No they would only be good for one season! LOL JK


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bowbuster123 said:


> 24 strands of 452X divided by 2, equals 12 strands per side.:set1_thinking:
> 3 colors = 8 strands per color, 2 full colors containing 8 strands plus 4 strands of remaining color on either side.


Duh. Ya, that all looks great on paper, but even for a peep you'd think that 12 on each side split by color would provide even stability. But sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> Duh. Ya, that all looks great on paper, but even for a peep you'd think that 12 on each side split by color would provide even stability. But sometimes it doesn't.


How does it not work?? Just asking and not trying to be a smart arse. This has always worked for me. It you get your peep centered in the string and it will not come back lined up, I will put and extra twist in the top half of the string and take one out of the bottom half or vice versa, until it lines up perfect.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bowbuster123 said:


> How does it not work?? Just asking and not trying to be a smart arse. This has always worked for me. It you get your peep centered in the string and it will not come back lined up, I will put and extra twist in the top half of the string and take one out of the bottom half or vice versa, until it lines up perfect.


I have yet to get a single peep to line up perfect at full draw without having to adjust my D-loop to one side or the other. And that even includes two different sets of Winner's Choice strings in 452X. And they are "supposedly" the industry standard. I can get the peeps straight back at rest, but as soon as I come to full draw.......they never line up the same no matter how I twist or untwist the string or how many shots I put into them.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

IDK....I got a set of strings from Wes @ Stage 1 for my GTO and never had to adjust my peep. Didn't have to with my SR either.....Cracker's strings. I have faith that I won't have to do anything with Joe's either.....


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

*ProLine* said:


> Kevin! Those do look great!!
> 
> BUT, you made me loose a bet here... We all put in $5 on the color choice.. Miss Amanda won.. LOL.
> 
> ...


Peeky, peeky???? :behindsof


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> I have yet to get a single peep to line up perfect at full draw without having to adjust my D-loop to one side or the other. And that even includes two different sets of Winner's Choice strings in 452X. And they are "supposedly" the industry standard. I can get the peeps straight back at rest, but as soon as I come to full draw.......they never line up the same no matter how I twist or untwist the string or how many shots I put into them.


Try moving one strand to one side of the peep and moving one strand from that side to the other depending on which direction you want the peep to go.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

cordini said:


> Peeky, peeky???? :behindsof


I wish!!


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

sightpin said:


> Try moving one strand to one side of the peep and moving one strand from that side to the other depending on which direction you want the peep to go.


Ya, there are ways to make it work. My point was......just wondering if the harness would have equal tension on each side. I've never owned a harness bow, but I imagine you could just twist/untwist one side to adjust the tension.


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> Ya, there are ways to make it work. My point was......just wondering if the harness would have equal tension on each side. I've never owned a harness bow, but I imagine you could just twist/untwist one side to adjust the tension.


The string runs straight down the middle and should had equal tention no matter what type of cable set up the bow has. The string will attach to one post on either cam, while the yoke cable will attach to one post on the bottom cam and the axels on either side of the top cam. The way the yoke cable attches to the bow should have no effect on tention on the string on either side of the peep.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Bowbuster123 said:


> The way the yoke cable attches to the bow should have no effect on tention on the string on either side of the peep.


You've completely missed my question. I'm not talking about the peep, or string, I'm talking about the yoke. The peep was just an example of "unequal" tension that should be equal.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

The yoke is going to be served....Makes it easier to make adjustments for any cam lean, so you should be able to have equal tension on both limbs.

I've heard that Hoyt went with served yokes this year as well.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

5MilesBack said:


> You've completely missed my question. I'm not talking about the peep, or string, I'm talking about the yoke. The peep was just an example of "unequal" tension that should be equal.


If the string has TOO many twist in it it will be very hard to keep the peep straight, or if the string is stretching on the draw it will rotate a bit.

Certain types of releases will turn the peep also, if your release puts torque on the string by the head not rotating vertically enough when anchored it will twist the string. Some release heads only rotate a small amount.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Certain types of releases will turn the peep also, if your release puts torque on the string by the head not rotating vertically enough when anchored it will twist the string. Some release heads only rotate a small amount.


I use a 360 degree swivel Tru-Ball Cyclone. So it shouldn't twist the string. Once I get it all set up the way it needs to be......it is fine.....as long as the D-loop stays put. I just wish I could set the peep straight at rest, and have it straight at full draw. I'm sure the 32" draw doesn't help, so I do whatever I have to to make it work. When I get the new bow, I'll adjust the strands if I have to, to make it work.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to have my peep partially rotated to the right because of where my anchor point is at and the length of my draw (27.5")....I never worry about where the peep is rotated to at rest as long as it is perfectly centered at full draw. I use a Stan Shootoff for my release....I have to thank Karbon for turning me on to that release!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Examples of accessories that Mike dipped for me in Predator.....These are on my SR


----------



## arodpdt117 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> K & K will offer the Stingray Stabilizers in matching camo.
> 
> Will try and see about some quivers.


That would be awesome I have been holding out to get a quiver for my SR71 and I would like to have one matching for my vengeance.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

arodpdt117 said:


> That would be awesome I have been holding out to get a quiver for my SR71 and I would like to have one matching for my vengeance.


really nice to have matching accessories!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

:smow: Need some snow camo today........








olarbear:


----------



## stormsearch (Sep 29, 2006)

cordini said:


> Examples of accessories that Mike dipped for me in Predator.....These are on my SR
> 
> 
> View attachment 939051
> View attachment 939052


Are those the normal predator color. I'm assuming the predator brown deception has no green it. If it had some green, I would be all over it.


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

stormsearch said:


> Are those the normal predator color. I'm assuming the predator brown deception has no green it. If it had some green, I would be all over it.


That is the color of the deception brown that will be used on KK bows. It does have green in it.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I think Mike said it may be a couple of shades darker than what it was on the SA bows.....Using a darker base coat I would imagine. All I know is I like the pattern.....


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

The more I look at the Predator Snow, the more I think I want a bow in that camo option.....Maybe it's because I had to shovel today!?!?!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just saying, but the best camo patterns out there are by Mothwing.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll have to take a look at everything they have to offer.....


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Just saying, but the best camo patterns out there are by Mothwing.


Lots of options out there....It's just nice to have this many to chose from instead of having it chosen for you!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a NEXT G1 Vengence coming soon.......Cant wait to get it!


----------

